# DPI-Auflösung anders, wenn Laptop eingedockt

## Lennie

Hallo,

ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem mit meinem Laptop (IBM T60) unter X.

Starte ich den Rechner in der Dockingstation, startet KDE (3.5.7) mit einer DPI-Auflösung von 72x72.

Starte ich den Rechner ohne Dockingstation, habe ich 92x92 dpi.

In beiden Fällen läuft die Grafikausgabe über den Laptop-eigenen LCD bei 1024x768.

Woran mag das liegen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Auflösung fest auf 72dpi einzustellen, mir sind 92 einfach zu groß.

Vielen Dank schon mal...

----------

## Finswimmer

Was verstehst du unter Dockingstation?

Nur Akku?

Eigentlich gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten so eine Info zu übermitteln. Daher die Frage, was du alles anschließt.

----------

## Lennie

Ich verwende solch eine normale Dockingstation: http://62.134.62.160/jpg/S602525.jpg

An dieser sind über PS/2 Keyboard und Maus angeschlossen, sowie Lautsprecher und natürlich das Netzteil.

Ich habe mich soeben gefragt, ob nun KDE oder Xorg die DPI festlegt. Im Kontrollzentrum unter Erscheinungsbild -> Schriftarten läßt sich ja der DPI-Wert ändern, ich habe aber nur die Möglichkeiten: Inaktiv, 96dpi, 120dpi. Derzeit steht es auf inaktiv.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja hmm.

Dann würd ich mal schauen, ob X dran schuld ist.

Start beide Varianten und: grep dpi -ir /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Damit siehst du, ob X den DPI Wert verändert.

Tobi

----------

## Lennie

Ah, ich komme der Sache näher: Ich habe vorhin den (deaktivierten) Bildschirm an der Dockingstation vergessen.

Da ich soeben nicht zu Hause bin, hab ich soeben mal einen Bildschirm ans Laptop angeschlossen, und dabei kam

heraus: 78 x 72 dpi (warum ist das unsymmetrisch?).

Aber ich sehe das Bild über das Laptop-LCD. Scheint so, als würde X den DPI-Wert automatisch anpassen abhängig

vom angeschlossenen Bildschirm, selbst wenn er deaktiviert ist.

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wie stelle ich diesen Wert fix auf 72x72 ein?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        DisplaySize 339 271

        Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

        Option  "dpms"

EndSection

```

so  :Smile: 

----------

## Lennie

Tja, irgendwie mag Xorg nicht so, wie ich mag:

xorg.conf

```
Section "Monitor"

        DisplaySize       283   212     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        VertRefresh  60.0

        Option      "DPMS"

        Option      "DPI" "92 x 92"

        Option   "UseEdidDpi"   "FALSE"

EndSection
```

Xorg.0.log

```
(II) I810(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-83.00 kHz

(II) I810(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-76.00 Hz

(--) I810(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) I810(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"

(**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "800x600"

(**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"

(**) I810(0): Display dimensions: (330, 270) mm

(**) I810(0): DPI set to (78, 72)

.

.

(WW) I810(0): Option "DPI" is not used
```

Es scheint fast so, als würden die Daten, die X über DCC oder so vom Bildschirm erhält Vorrang haben vor dem, was manuell eingestellt wird.

Na ja, schon mal ein bißchen schlauer, aber noch nicht wirklich viel weiter.

----------

## ok

Nimm die Angaben von 'Display dimensions' aus der Xorg.0.log wenn die dpi richtig eingestellt sind:

```
(**) I810(0): Display dimensions: (330, 270) mm     # <<<

(**) I810(0): DPI set to (78, 72) 
```

Und trag diese in die xorg.conf ein:

```
Section "Monitor"

     Identifier   "Monitor 1" 

     DisplaySize  338  211           # ==> in mm                                                                                                                            

...

EndSection

```

Ist aber keine richtige Lösung, dann stimmt die Anzeige auf dem ext. Monitor nicht mehr.

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, ich benutze beide Bildschirme (LCD am Laptop und ext. Monitor) gleichzeitig und KDE zeigt mir auf dem zweiten Monitor nur ein relativ unscharfes Bild. Ich sollte alle Einstellungen für die Schrift (dpi, anti-aliasing) getrennt einstellen können... Muss mich noch etwas damit beschäftigen, wenn ich etwas Zeit habe.

----------

